

Show HN: Hacker News iOS app - supster
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackr-news/id932616158?mt=8

======
sillysaurus3
I'll upvote this because you put in work and deserve a fair shot. Personally,
I feel [http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com) is already
the best mobile app. A mobile web browser was designed to browse webpages,
which is what HN is. Unless a mobile app can implement all of HN's
functionality, then there's no reason to make one. I like being able to see
who submitted stories and comments, being able to click on their profiles,
being able to get to "show" "ask" "new" etc...

Tangentially, and somewhat irrelevantly, requiring iOS 7.1 or above is a bit
limiting, because there are people who can't upgrade because they're using an
old phone, and upgrading will ruin their phone's performance. Is there any
reason that iOS 7 is being required by more and more apps?

~~~
supster
Hey thanks for the upvote and feedback! I actually agree... for the most part
I like to use the website, but unfortunately it isn't mobile optimized so it
does feel like a chore on my phone at times, which is why I made the app i.e.
just for quick personal use. I also like to see all those extras and will add
them as soon as I can. As for iOS 7.1, I definitely understand your
frustration, I'll make sure to lower it to 7.0, but anything lower then that
becomes painful to support over time because certain API stop working as well
as having to implement 2 different design styles (pre and post iOS7). Since
this was a hobby project, I decided to stick with iOS 7 and up. While not
optimal, I would say it's fair since (according to mixpanel
[https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_8/from_date:-29,repo...](https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_8/from_date:-29,report_unit:day,to_date:-1))
iOS8 adoption is at ~54%, iOS7 ~43% and older at ~3%. Thanks again for the
feedback :)

------
jenskanis
I'd love to see the points awarded, comments on each item and a separator
between each item. I personally love the HackerNode app, although that design
is a bit outdated (but still better).

